# Trifexis.....?



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

We finally brought our little girl home 2 days ago, she's 14 weeks old and 27.4 pounds. 

My wife and I are trying to decide on what flee/tick, Heartguard to use and were thinking about trifexis because it's an "all in one". Is there anyone who uses this in this forum or anyone who has any reservations about using this product? Also please give me any and all your advise on what to use of you think trifexis is a bad idea, thanks a lot. I hope this makes my life a little easier lol


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

I use it and love it. I don't have to order two seperate things (one flea, one worm), the cost is actually a bit cheaper because it's one instead of 2 seperate things. And it works. No fleas, no worms of any type. I have used it on Shelby since she was a few months old, and have used it on Duke for a year. Previous to that I used Advantix II and Heartguard.


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually just started using it as well. Really convenient that it's an all in one! So far I love it.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Right now we give Joey Interceptor for heartworm; Vectra 3D for fleas and ticks.

I have enough Interceptor until August, but I can't get any more so I'll need an alternative.

Does Trifexis also kill ticks? That's a biggie for us since our property in Pennsylvania is mostly woods, and ticks are a big problem.


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

Rico was on Interceptor while we were lived in Colorado, where fleas and ticks are not a big issue. But we just moved to Oklahoma City, so we needed to get him on something for that. I was not a fan of the idea of a topical (sp?) flea and tick medication and my new vet reccommended Trifexis, several people at his office use it for their pets and say that they love it and it works great. So I decided I would give it a try.


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

RICO said:


> Rico was on Interceptor while we were lived in Colorado, where fleas and ticks are not a big issue. But we just moved to Oklahoma City, so we needed to get him on something for that. I was not a fan of the idea of a topical (sp?) flea and tick medication and my new vet reccommended Trifexis, several people at his office use it for their pets and say that they love it and it works great. So I decided I would give it a try.


Hey, I was just curious what part of Colorado you live in? I grew up in Colorado...and ticks were abundant! 
That's funny too that you moved to Oklahoma..that's where I was born (Stillwater.)...So while you're on the track of copy-catting the locations I have lived in...when are you moving to Texas? haha


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheerful1 said:


> Right now we give Joey Interceptor for heartworm; Vectra 3D for fleas and ticks.
> 
> I have enough Interceptor until August, but I can't get any more so I'll need an alternative.
> 
> *Does Trifexis also kill ticks?* That's a biggie for us since our property in Pennsylvania is mostly woods, and ticks are a big problem.


 
Unfortunately no. Trifexis works well for my gang and I haven't had any problems with it. They just got their monthly dose Sun.


----------



## samijrichards (Apr 19, 2012)

I have used trifexis on all 3 of my dogs and the only problem I've had, is that (living in South Carolina), fleas are awful, esp in the heat. So if you even miss ONE day of no medicine, fleas are back to biting like crazy. So even after they get their trifexis, they are still scratching because the flea bites still itch. Sometimes it doesn't last a whole month, sometimes it lasts longer. You just need to keep an eye on it. One of the rescues here sells it as well for cheaper than the vet, so I get mine there.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Switchblade906 said:


> We finally brought our little girl home 2 days ago, she's 14 weeks old and 27.4 pounds.
> 
> My wife and I are trying to decide on what flee/tick, Heartguard to use and were thinking about trifexis because it's an "all in one". Is there anyone who uses this in this forum or anyone who has any reservations about using this product? Also please give me any and all your advise on what to use of you think trifexis is a bad idea, thanks a lot. I hope this makes my life a little easier lol


When Trifexis first came out the vets really pushed it and a lot of my friends tried it. Almost everyone had dogs vomiting within an hour after giving the initial dose. Nothing serious but it leaves the owner wondering if the dog got the proper dose and if enough remained in his system to be effective. I was afraid to try it. I'm interested in reading your comments on this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet recommends it too and we'll need to switch to it next month. My dog has to be protected from whip worms and it's one of the few that kill them. We've been using Interceptor but since it's not being produced right now we'll have to try Trifexis.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I've only just started both our dogs on it, but the first month went very well. The only issue I've found is neither of my dogs care for the flavor, so I have to wrap it in very yummy stuff for them to eat it. But I haven't seen a flea at all in the past month, and will be going to get another month's worth this week. I really like the idea of not having to use a topical, what with all the critters that groom each other and so on.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

We use it. Just a warning that it could cause vomiting. My dog vomited about 4 hours after taking it the last 3 times and she's been on it a while. It was the 3rd time I figured it wasn't a fluke, but the pill causing it. The vet said to half it and give 1/2 then the other 1/2 later in the day. She said as long as the pill stayed down an hour, all was well with protection. Sure hope so!


----------



## samijrichards (Apr 19, 2012)

None of my dogs have ever vomited from Trifexis, but you ARE supposed to give it to them with a full bowl of food or else they WILL be sick, and it won't be as effective. Also, my little yorkie/maltese who is 4 lbs is right under the smallest weight limit. So we give her 1/2 at night with a bowl of food and 1/2 in the morning with a bowl of food, and she also has never thrown up.


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

cwedge11 said:


> Hey, I was just curious what part of Colorado you live in? I grew up in Colorado...and ticks were abundant!
> That's funny too that you moved to Oklahoma..that's where I was born (Stillwater.)...So while you're on the track of copy-catting the locations I have lived in...when are you moving to Texas? haha


I was born and raised in Colorado Springs, I have only been in OKC for about 2 months now, relocated for work. But I dont know if I'll be moving to Texas, it's hot enough here


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cheerful1 said:


> Right now we give Joey Interceptor for heartworm; Vectra 3D for fleas and ticks.
> 
> I have enough Interceptor until August, but I can't get any more so I'll need an alternative.
> 
> Does Trifexis also kill ticks? That's a biggie for us since our property in Pennsylvania is mostly woods, and ticks are a big problem.


 

No, I do not believe Trifexis works on ticks. My GSD has been on Trifexis for several months and I live in KS, a tick infested state, and anytime we even go NEAR the woods, he comes back with several either crawling on him or already attached. I would look into alterior treatments for ticks such as a tick collar (preventix is good from what I've read).


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We have both dogs on Trifexis (ever since Sentinel was having issues.. we had to switch). They do fantastic on it, no fleas, no issues at all.

However, I've never had a pup on it... so I wouldn't have any experience with that. Sentinel was great with all my pups... just not sure with Trifexis... especially being a stronger flea component then Sentinel.

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I have used Trifexis for a month now and am happy with the results. None of the four dogs I gave it to vomited.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Gabe just had his first dose about 15 minutes ago. Our new vet recommended it today. I'm sure hoping he does well on it.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys, ill have to look around and try to find the best price. Too bad i can't buy the 6 months since the puppy will grow to fast.....

I live in Central FL and also on the wooded part of the golf corse so there are ticks in my yard so ill have to look for a good tick collar as well.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have all three dogs on trifexis. They started in February so 3 months worth. No vomitting and my vet office stated that the tick coverage is "off label" and good for only 3 weeks instead of full month???? 

I traveled to GA recently to an area that is tick central. I did find 2 ticks on one of the dogs on return that I removed. I will be using a Preventix collar on my next visit. So far so good but I do have to hide the pills in something else because they do not just chew them up.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Just put my dog on Trifexis this morning. The vet said many dogs vomit the first time it's given and should be find thereafter. The best thing to do is to give her the 1/2 the tablet with food and then wait 30 minutes before giving the other half. So far everything looks good.


----------

